# Haunted Treasure Chest



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

This is my Monster in a box remake, a possessed Treasure Chest.

Created using a custom controller, very similar to the four-banger with the exception of RGB LED lighting and servo control and up to 8 relays.
The controller controls two solenoid air valves, 1 fog machine, a string of Digital RGB Leds and a servo.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is too cool


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The key turning in the lock is a really nice added effect.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks great. I agree with Roxy....the key really adds the whip cream on a great cake! Kudos!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I really like that Matt, it's very cool. You have a nice finish on the chest, the skeleton key turning, and the creepy voice, the shaking and light and fog....it's so very well done. One of my favorite props I've seen this season.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice prop!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Very nicely done! Love the turning key as well and the movement/sound makes for a great startle scare!


----------

